# ct snowstorm october 29-30



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

ended up with 15-16 inchs in my town heres a few pics


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

another pic cpl piles


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this the earliest youve plowed in your area?


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

My parents are in Newtown and they said they got 15" with 97% of the town without power and they were given a week ETA for power to be back. Thank god I split wood for them the last time I went to visit them. My friend is also a fire Lt. near there and he said they ran 168 wires down calls from the time it started snowing. CRAZY!

I'm ready for some snow up here in Central Michigan! We are ready with the exception of moving our skid steers, back hoe, and wheel loader to the sites.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

yes this is deff the most snow we have seen in october it has snowed before a few inchs in october but nothing like this there are trees and powerlines down everywhere blocking roads couldnt make it to a commercial account because of downed trees laying across the roads


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

this is a funeral home i take care off 3 trees this size downed in the parkinglot


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

holy crap! in providence we had zilch


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I laughed when I seen this.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

it was like driving through a maze on alot of roads trees everywhere


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

mjlawncare;1335267 said:


> it was like driving through a maze on alot of roads trees everywhere


And the tree huggers complain when the towns and utility companys want to cut to protect the wires from damage. Our town did some major cutting the last 2 years and we had minor damage this storm. Towns around us look like a war zone.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

war zone is the perfect word looks like a bomb went off in alot of spots


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we were preety bad also. only saw about 6-8 in north middlesex county. but town looked like a warzone. most roads in town are passible but still have a few that you cant get down


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Too funny! ^^


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Where I live in Lake Carmel, NY got 16-18", my excavating shop in Poughkeepsie got 6" only 30 minutes away--1000' difference in elevation.Sat. Night had me on pins and needles-- took a back road to avoid the morons on the main road--couldn't make 1 steep hill with my snowmobile trailer with my generator on it,slid backwards 50',jacknifed with the trailer hanging over the cliff.I have no idea how all of a sudden I was able to get going with the trailer jammed up against my trucks rear tire with all that snow and ice and then with the tires clawing for traction I made it up the mountain.10 minutes later now on the main road, a guy slams into the side of the trailer--only harm was to his car. Then sliding for 45 minutes on a state road (Rt. 52) with app. 12" of snow, trees and wires down every 1000' or so.Then at 10 Pm to fire up the generator.NOT FUN!!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

defff made a big difference in elevation my town averages 800 -1000 ft and we had alot more snow then some of the surrounding towns that are 500-700ft elevation but all and all didnt matter wat elevation you were at trees and powerlines were down every where and yes the roads wee super slick especially the first hour or 2 wen it was sticking to the pavement i almost went off the road my self in 4wheel and good tires


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

war zone is perfect. We got hammered!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

DaveCN5;1334747 said:


> My parents are in Newtown and they said they got 15" with 97% of the town without power and they were given a week ETA for power to be back. Thank god I split wood for them the last time I went to visit them. My friend is also a fire Lt. near there and he said they ran 168 wires down calls from the time it started snowing. CRAZY!
> 
> I'm ready for some snow up here in Central Michigan! We are ready with the exception of moving our skid steers, back hoe, and wheel loader to the sites.


i'm in newtown - power is now 95% out. estimates are for sunday night - a full 8 days without power... i got the woodstove cranking and brought in a half cord the day before the storm.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

linckeil;1336815 said:


> i'm in newtown - power is now 95% out. estimates are for sunday night - a full 8 days without power... i got the woodstove cranking and brought in a half cord the day before the storm.


No kidding. I grew up there. Live off Toddy Hill. Luckily my uncle lives in Wilton and they have power so my parents have been driving over there to sleep, eat, and take showers.


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

mj, im a volunteer firefighter for wolcott, a lot of roads looked like a war zone. we were out nonstop throughout the storm.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah Im am also a volunteer firefighter in Burlington and I went of the first call at about 3pm on Saturday and did not get back to the firehouse until 3am on Sunday. During this time we were only driving in about a 10 mile circle seeing that every time we would try to leave we would find something else. I do have to say it was scary getting out of the truck and all you hear are trees cracking. And that was just the start this hole week has been crazy and i just got power back at my house 7 days later


----------

